# Early Riser!!



## leanne.blackburn

I'm hoping to get some advice or find someone who has experience with the same issue and has been able to resolve it!
My five month old cockapoo, Cooper is doing great, he is fully house trained and now finally sleeps in his crate all night from 10.30pm ( after a few weeks of waking though the night), however he wakes anything between 5am and 6.30 (6.30 is a really good day!). I was advised to leave him to cry when he does this, but he starts to howl eventually and for the sake of my attached neighbours and my children getting a good sleep, I now get up to him straight away. I am not a morning person, so this is quite tough!
As soon as I get up I let him out, but he doesn't always need to go to the toilet. He sometimes goes out for a few minutes, does nothing, then comes back in and goes to sleep on the floor/sofa etc. 

I've resigned myself to the fact that he may just be an early riser and I've become ok with 6.30, but it's the 5am mornings that are taking their toll. Over the last week, when he woke at this time I tried letting him out for a wee then putting him back in his crate and thankfully he went back to sleep for an hour, but I'd love to get him out of this routine if I can. 
Any ideas anyone??


----------



## Mazzapoo

Could you leave the crate open and cordon off a safe area so he has more freedom?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

My two did that while they were sleeping in the crate (4:30am for us). Once I moved them to my bed to sleep we got to sleep in until a whopping 5:30-6. But that was much better. They still need a pee break around 6-6:30 and then will eat and go back to sleep. So on the weekends when I want to sleep in I just get up for about 10 mins and then right back to bed we all go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humspoff

Cor dear... I thought 7am was bad!


----------



## Lorac

We got our pup in November and he slept thro until 8 o'clock. We have noticed that he has woken earlier and earlier as the mornings are getting lighter, 6.30 this morning! Happily the clocks go forward soon, so maybe Cooper won't wake until 7.30! Good luck. Just a thought, do you cover his crate with a dark coloured towel or blanket? It might help. Mutley has the run of the kitchen, so it's hard to keep the room dark. 

.


----------



## lady amanda

Our just over a year pup still gets up at 6:30, but so did Lady until she was almost 2. Lady now will happily sleep till 8 but not my little one and she bolts out the door for a pee


----------



## caz3

It may be time to leave the crate door open ......or is it because mornings are lighter ??i always had a cover over mine (not front ) if he is not needing the toilet 
It could just be habit waking at this time but it is hard to ignore especially if you don't want the whole house wakened!!Harley is up at 7 through the week because we are all up at this time for school run etc but he is quite happy to lie in till 8.30 on weekends so I am considering myself lucky just remember it won't last forever x


----------



## leanne.blackburn

Thanks everyone for the replies. It's nice to know I'm not the only one! 
I do put a dark towel over his crate, but with the blinds shut, it's dark in the room anyway and it was always dark outside when he woke, so I think it's just the natural time he wakes. With the clocks going forward this should help (hopefully), but I might try moving his crate to another room so I can leave it open, without fear of him chewing things as I don't think my husband is keen on having him in the bedroom!!


----------



## Sassy

Did you experience this with your own children? What did you do that helped?


----------

